# multiple tank setup with sump



## sydneyfisho (Nov 12, 2013)

hi,

i want to setup up multiple breeding tanks on a strong shelfing system, with each tank running down to a sump. i work in a glass factory so getting glass with holes and cut to size is no problem. shelf no problem, got one.

so the problem is finding information on how to do the plumbing, what size sump and what size water pump ill need.

any 1 know this type of information or have a setup similar i can copy or know a site/link where i can find it.

*** searched multiple tank setups.. nothing
searched breeding tank setups.. nothin..

cant find the info im after

many thanks from downunder


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I personally think central filtration for a fishroom is a horrible idea. Its not IF you ever will have a sick fish, its WHEN. One sick fish then exposes EVERY fish you have to the problem. Sponge filters run off of a central air supply is a much better idea IMO. If your tanks are already drilled, use the overflows for an auto water change system instead of filtration.


----------



## sydneyfisho (Nov 12, 2013)

so u reckonjust sponge filters? no sort of filtration system. just water and a sponge filter? im thinking 2foot tanks


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I run close to 2500 gallons of tanks on nothing but sponge filters run off of a single linear piston air pump. I'm close but not quite to being too big for that pump. Its the largest linear piston jehmco carries.


----------



## sydneyfisho (Nov 12, 2013)

what about heating? 1 heater per tank?


----------



## sydneyfisho (Nov 12, 2013)

is it only fry in these tanks? or adults n colonies?

sponge filters r enough filtration?
what about there waste? do u have to vacum tank to clean? also what about ph lvls?

see i was going to put bag of coral sand in sump n heaters in sump.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I do not heat my tanks, with the cost of electricity in California, it is much more cost effective to heat the air in my fishroom to approx 80*F.

With the exception of the two show tanks in my living room, every tank and fish i own from newborn wigglers to full grown large hap breeding colonies is in a tank filtered by only sponge filters. All of my fish in the fishroom are fry or breeding colonies or males in storage tanks for genetic mixing into breeding colonies.

The appropriate (or larger than needed) sponge filter (i only use the course hydro pro models) are PLENTY of filtration. I run my tanks bare bottom and have to vac the poop off of the bottom about once a week. I change water once a week anyway so its not big deal. My water has great KH and GH levels and buffers to 8.0-8.2 on its own. If it did not, i would make my own buffer out of baking soda and epsom salts.

Running heaters in a sump for a central system would still require almost as much total wattage as individual heaters in tanks anyways


----------



## sydneyfisho (Nov 12, 2013)

thanx bro. do u buy the sponge filters of net? if so could u share link please.

thankytou very much for your reply.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i get most of my fishroom supplies from www.jehmco.com. I use kens fish, big al's online and a few others as well but jehmco is kind of one stop shopping. They have large central air pumps, valves, tubing, sponge filters, etc etc etc. Not sure that shipping down under will be cheap though LOL


----------

